# Help request to all...Lawsuit against HPC



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi to all who are reading.:wavey: Its been a little while since Ive been on forum but I have been busy trying to control my nightmare with my 09 GTR. Getting ready to sell the car @ 14000 on the clock and bang the transmission fails again.:runaway: I had the same issue 5000 miles ago and had it supposedly sorted by my local HPC. Thread link below,

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130516-uk-r35-transmission-failure-warranty-service-etc.html

Nissan UK now are being absolute ars+++le about it and my local HPC have totally lost the plot on how to serve their flagship customers.:chairshot Not even a hire car (can you Adam and Eve it). The vehicle went back to them in early April, I was so angry at this point I told them I did not care what happened but if a new tranny is needed I will not accept the car back from them. Being in the motor repair trade and being an completely fair individual (maybe naive to some) I told them if the tranny needed replacing I would not accept the car back but what I would like is the HPC or Nissan to part exchange the vehicle for a new 2012 version and to give me some good will on the part exchange price (for all the inconvenience). I would top up the extra what ever is required to complete the 70k transaction.:thumbsup: I found this absolutely fair as the car has been off the road for a total of 5 months within less than 2 years of ownership and all the hassle I have had to deal with. Im 30 years old and deep in to work, I have no time to tie up such a massive loose end.:blahblah:

Cut the Long story short they absolutely shut me down and insulted me with an absolutely shocking price and other comments which I cannot state due to legal reason which may affect my case. I also cannot name any individuals and HPC at the moment who has given me the worst customer service I have ever come across. After spending 60k with them I find this shocking they are treating me like this. All they had to do was offer me a little more, got a 70k deal and kept my custom for another 2/3 years (services etc and good praise).

Please remember guys how this car was sold to us. Handmade gearboxes and engines. Put together by high quality GTR techs in Japan by hand. This can also be confirmed by the most well know celebrity specialist in the country Jeremy Clarkson (which can still be found on YouTube). Each gearbox and engine married together etc etc etc. What happened to all that Horse S++T.:nervous:
Going back to my plea for help, legal proceedings have started and Im going to go all the way with this one. I've lost all interest in my car and the Novelty is complete gone for me. Im not going to let some idiots on a counter tell me after spending a small house with them to like it or lump it. 
My plea for help to all that can assist is, below I have found 2 links of individuals who have had transmission problems. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/140126-another-...en-gearbox.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138193-gearbox-failure.html

If my case is not settled fairly by the HPC in question and goes to court I need to make sure my already strong case is even more strengthened by as many similar cases regarding transmission failures on the early GTRs. This will give me a very strong hand against my HPC and Nissan who clearly knew of the problem since 07 on the Jap version as many cases have been highlighted in Japan and on Japanese imports. If anyone has any links, online threads about tranny failure cases/stories (in the UK or internationally) or anything that might assist which highlights tranny issues, please can you forward them to me or post on this thread so I can collect them. This would be greatly appreciated. Im hoping to compile as many individual cases and their outcomes so Nissan UK will wake up to the problem, intern hopefully a better outcome in the future for all early UK GTR owners.

Thanks to all for talking 5 minutes to read the thread,

Peace....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

There are many transmissions failed on Nagtroc look around and see.

I would hire a sollicitor as nissan is again negligent about their designs. 

http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=31235

http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=25152

http://www.2009gtr.com/2008/09/more-gr6-gt-r-gearbox-failure-thoughts.html

http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=25920&st=40

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/nissan-gtr/151434-transmission-oil-root-tranny-failures.html

http://www.ehow.com/way_5456130_nissan-gtr-transmission-problems.html

http://www.zerotohundred.com/newfor...lub/248285-gtr35-speed-cut-in-malaysia-2.html

http://my350z.com/forum/2009-nissan-gt-r/390261-gtr-transmission-failure-9.html

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182934

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182934

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110115080130AAEV0f1

http://www.r35club.com/showthread.php?t=3065


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks, will check NAGTROC out...


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I had mine changed at 2100 miles. Please see -

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/132791-these-gear-boxes-just-rubbish.html


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Like all components in a car EVEN a brake pad rather than a transmission component needs to be runned in before 100% power. people who don't do these steps are d******. Run your TM in instead of launching the car when under 1000miles.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

@Srandall. Before your gearbox breaks again LC it with VDC on. Just use handbrake to perform and try to claim it again. (VDC not switched off anyway). How dare they gave you a Mondeo with damage!? If I drove that rental car for one hour I will redline every second I have on the rental car in redline as it is so slow.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

The sad thing is that the car is 14000 miles and still on the same original tyres. Dont get me wrong I havent been driving around like an old lady but in straight lines @ high speeds mainly on the M-way so a nice even wear. Thanks guys for your great help only after an hour, it clearly seams this is even a bigger issue than I even thought.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pilot_Project (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi, I notice that you found my first post relating to my transmission issue last year, I also had a repeat failure which resulted in a new transmission fitted last month (you will need to search for the new thread as I don't have enough posts to copy the link).

In my case Nissan were pretty reasonable. The HPC lent me their Qashqai demonstrator and Nissan UK had arranged for an MY11 GT-R to be made available after a month of waiting but in the event my car was fixed before I could get it.

The new gearbox has actually transformed my car. It feels much smoother and even the 'kangaroo when cold' problem seems to have gone. Maybe my original box was knackered from the outset and I just assumed that all GT-Rs were like it, or maybe the enhancements of the MY11 car have found their way to mine. Either way I am much happier now.

It is annoying to have the car off the road and there clearly are issues with the transmission, although whether these really require replacement rather than repair in all cases is debateable. The main thing in my case is that Nissan behaved in a reasonable manner so I hope that you have a positive outcome in the end.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

You are in warranty, what is the issue?

Why is a repair not being made?

Looks like you are offering to settle/do a deal/write off , why?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> You are in warranty, what is the issue?
> 
> Why is a repair not being made?
> 
> Looks like you are offering to settle/do a deal/write off , why?


+1....can't see why this is not being repaired as a matter of course under warranty? What are they advising issue is?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm confused too. I understand your anger but I'm struggling to see the reason why this wont be fixed under warranty?

Is the issue that you're looking for a preferential deal to trade up to a MY11 by using the tranny failure as leverage with Nissan?

Like I said I understand your anger at the tranny limping out again. I would be pissed too.

But wont this be fixed under warranty and thus allow you to sell and move on to a MY11 if that is your preferred next step?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Seems a bit weird to me, annoying as it is just one of those things, surely get it fixed move on??


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Probably he doesn't want to wait 5 weeks to get the car back.


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

I own a 09, one of the first in Spain and transmission failed at 28000km not even 2 years after having bought the car new. Nissan told my HPC that they would not cover the cost of a new transmission because I drove the car with the VDC off, by which three weeks had passed with no substitute car offered. Only after threatning them with legal action did they reconsider and sustitute the transmission with a new one, which I presume is the 2012 as its being shipped from Japan. Its now been nearly 8 weeks without my car and in the meantime I've been hiring a Ford Fiesta at my own expense! Its disgraceful!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

GTRmallorca said:


> I own a 09, one of the first in Spain and transmission failed at 28000km not even 2 years after having bought the car new. Nissan told my HPC that they would not cover the cost of a new transmission because I drove the car with the VDC off, by which three weeks had passed with no substitute car offered. Only after threatning them with legal action did they reconsider and sustitute the transmission with a new one, which I presume is the 2012 as its being shipped from Japan. Its now been nearly 8 weeks without my car and in the meantime I've been hiring a Ford Fiesta at my own expense! Its disgraceful!


suit them for the expense you can't use your car.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

why move on? i think he has the right to ask for some sort of compensation. 
was there anything wrong with the money he gave? was it fake or faulty? did it cause them inconvenience in anyway. I don't think so. 

So why should they not make it fair and compensate for the trouble they caused him. They never warned him about transmission failures when he purchased the vehicle.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Impossible said:


> why move on? i think he has the right to ask for some sort of compensation.
> was there anything wrong with the money he gave? was it fake or faulty? did it cause them inconvenience in anyway. I don't think so.
> 
> So why should they not make it fair and compensate for the trouble they caused him. They never warned him about transmission failures when he purchased the vehicle.


Nissan is negligent against the costumers. That's why I bought a JDM version no hassle about anything. Activate your warranty asap as your car is running out of warranty.


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

enshiu said:


> suit them for the expense you can't use your car.


Its not worth the legal fees and Nissan know it! :blahblah:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Never mind get the Transmission replaced and the engine soon as your warranty is expiring soon. I thought all the EDM LHD engines had a bearing fault?!


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Impossible said:


> why move on? i think he has the right to ask for some sort of compensation.
> was there anything wrong with the money he gave? was it fake or faulty? did it cause them inconvenience in anyway. I don't think so.
> 
> So why should they not make it fair and compensate for the trouble they caused him. They never warned him about transmission failures when he purchased the vehicle.


Thank god a professional voice. I have had alot of private messages and over 80 tranny issues internationally in 4 hours. I cant believe someone actually said im using the car as leverage, lol. If you could think of such a thing, maybe this happens in your circles but im financially stable.

look at some of the points.

60k paid.

less then 2 years owned 5 months of the road.

Major hassle as 4 figure daily generator.

Shocking customer service.

What about each engine married to each gearbox.

Gearbox was not changed in the first case.

Vehicles history been tarnished as history "suggest" major issues. This might not put some of you off but it could alot of professional characters who cannot afford this happening to them. If you check the history of vehicle with the service centre who repair the vehicle to confirm mileage etc this info will and should be given. Everyone in my field of work does this on a daily basis. I would not buy a car at a top price if I knew the box was changed. Why was the box changed?? do I trust the guy that wants my 40 odd K that the vehcile had the tranny changed for the reason he is telling me???

Thier are many underlining issues with this.

Thier are many other comments that I could state but cannot due to legal reason but come on guys, wtf. Who ever is in the trade and runs a successful company with a good rep knows:
If you do a repair or sell an item and it fails, you take it back under warranty and repair it. If the customers comes back again and has the same fault, you repair it again under warranty. But if the customers says "NO, please take the item back and give me something for it, but look after me becuase as you know this has been a absolute nightmare for me, Ive lost trust in the item and I will pay you the diffrence, give me another one". what would you do, what is good business?????

This is not a toy we are talking about its a £60,000 car. 

Thanks to all support..


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just because you think that's the way it should be doesn't mean there isn't an opposing opinion.

Plenty of us are professionals on this website, me included, but I don't see how that has anything to do with an opinion we hold on how a situation should be handled.

In your position, I think you should be entitled to compensation. You should be offered a buy back price, but in the same way as any other owner wanting to part ex for a new car. Then on top of that they should give you an extra as a compensatory offer due to what you have suffered.

We can't assess whether that offer is what we'd expect because we don't know the value.

If that offer is truthfully given to you and you are not happy about, don't accept it, have the car fixed and sell it privately. It doesn't stop you suing them for compensation for loss of use.

You have been treated badly, but I think some of your gripes are a little far fetched.

Yess clarkson said something about mating the gearboxes up to the engine, but as a professional who works on the cutting edge of vehicle developmet (patent attorney in the motor industry) I have no idea what this means and what the benefit is. I know for sure it would make no difference to me in relation to the perceived value of the car if this claim wasn't made.

It's also a judgement call as to whether the value of the car is reduced due to the gearbox replacement. My brother in law's R8 had a new gearbox fitted, my S2000 had a new engine fitted. In both cases when we sold, everyone who took an interested preferred the fact that a problem had been spotted and sorted by the dealership and that the relevant component was significantly younger than the rest of the car.

These points aside, you can complain that you aren't being compensated for your hardship, but that doesn't mean that the level of compensation you demand must be agreed to.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

under the sale of goods act, the same fault can occour more than twice and be within warranty.

The onus is on your to prove the goods were faulty at the time of purchase, and reject them accordingly

mook


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Major hassle as 4 figure daily generator.
-----------------------------------------------
what does this mean?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Is this car hired out? can only assume that's what the 4 figure element is referring too?

If so have you not business insurance to protect against time off the road?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Lost earnings?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I assume the OP means lost earnings, but I suspect the quantum is irrelevant. The loss would surely be the cost of hiring a car to carry on business while the GTR is off the road


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You can't expect a company to cover consequential loss, it could be millions, and there's a clear solution if the amount is significant.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

People this is not only about loss earnings.

Let me tell you something that may sway you to the way I am looking at things. 

My HPC and Nissan did not change the gearbox initially. They cleaned it up and put it back toghether. HPCs around the country and Nissan were placing new transmissions in GTRs around the country and abroad and they knew about the fault.

My first problem took 2 months to sort out. This was around December and the New year holidays (when you would like it most, on holiday). When it happened I was 160 miles from home on a Saturday but they got me a hire that night so I could get home. This is not a special service but what they have to do.

Second time it went down, again 180 miles from home, Saturday evening. No hire car available. Had to stay in a hotel till monday so I could get hire car. Loss of earning, repositioning of staff, customers pissed off, appointments missed etc etc, loads of hassle. Which I have to deal with.

Now the bit whats gonna make alot of you thing that my HPC and Nissan are talking the piss. The car was booked in for tyres and alloys to be refurbished and a buyer lined up for sale @ 42k. Nissan offered me a low 30k mark and told me my windscreen is smashed, and no good will, WTF.

This was the point I went the legal route. I had dealers offer me 38k in March, my cars been of the road since the first week in April due to the second failure.

Is this fair? what would you do?

Is this acceptable? should I just say "Thankyou very much, lovely car and experience with Nisan and walk away". I think not

60k paid and I hate the car. Not knocking the engineering, thats why I offered a sweet deal of buying a new 70k GTR.


Forums are a great place. As mentioned before by another member, yes everyone has a opinion but what I have gone through is a big problem and it should be addressed amicably.

Thier are loads of petrol heads, guys on the forum that are in to machanics and engineering, tuning etc which see this as a everyday thing and not anything to fuss about. You guys are blessed with the knowlege you have. The car industry is not only focused on you (saying it in the nicest way possible) this car was designed also for people like me for everyday use and long journeys. These things should not happen and especially twice to the same guy within a year and if it does it should be sorted out quickly and professionally. Not with no care. The deal I have been given is a disgrace.

By the way im in the car part electronic and machanical remanufacturing industry and not a total fool.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My advice would be stay within a 159 mile radius of home.

If you need to go more than 159 miles, take a taxi or the train.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Get it fixed and sell it; your only option.

Legal action, roflmao


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Get it fixed and sell it; your only option.
> 
> Legal action, roflmao


Im glad you find it so amusing...:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Are you saying they low-balled you a £30K offer because the car was broken?
If so that is a disgrace.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

E5.UNICORN said:


> Im glad you find it so amusing...:thumbsup:


No, I'm being realistic

You have owned the car for too long; you have entertained a prejudicial settlement.

Forget any claim.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> No, I'm being realistic
> 
> You have owned the car for too long; you have entertained a prejudicial settlement.
> 
> Forget any claim.


Damn Zed ed I should have hired you man for my legal advice not the team of Solicitors specialising in motor industry Law for the pass 70 which took up my case a couple of weeks ago with confidence.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

E5.UNICORN said:


> Damn Zed ed I should have hired you man for my legal advice not the team of Solicitors specialising in motor industry Law for the pass 70 which took up my case a couple of weeks ago with confidence.


Well good for you, and I shall happily eat humble pie if you win.

I'm not taking your money.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Why aren't they doing this under warranty again ?


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Are you saying they low-balled you a £30K offer because the car was broken?
> If so that is a disgrace.


No, low 30k with the car fixed.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am really missing something here....just get car fixed under warranty and then sell it...privately if the dealer is not giving you the trade in you want for it. They have the right to repair under warranty and while its not been a good journey for you, which they should acknowledge, I can't see them giving you big bucks for your car in light of what has happened....not Nissan but past manufacturers that I have had dealing with have offered extended warranties FOC past 3 year point etc when stuff like this has happened.

I really think you should get it fixed and sell it though without trade in....then if you want a 2011 go and negotiate a good deal outside of this issue.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> I am really missing something here....just get car fixed under warranty and then sell it...privately if the dealer is not giving you the trade in you want for it. They have the right to repair under warranty and while its not been a good journey for you, which they should acknowledge, I can't see them giving you big bucks for your car in light of what has happened....not Nissan but past manufacturers that I have had dealing with have offered extended warranties FOC past 3 year point etc when stuff like this has happened.
> 
> I really think you should get it fixed and sell it though without trade in....then if you want a 2011 go and negotiate a good deal outside of this issue.



You are not reading the complete thread. Who said I want big bucks for the car. Even if they would have offered me 2/3 grand more I would have taken it. Now I have a fixed car and a smashed windscreen to top it off. I've really had enough with Nissan customer service think I'm going to go for R8 spider.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Why are they not fixing it under warranty again?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

E5.UNICORN said:


> Damn Zed ed I should have hired you man for my legal advice not the team of Solicitors specialising in motor industry Law for the pass 70 which took up my case a couple of weeks ago with confidence.


Because lawyers never take on cases they can't win when they get paid either way!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Too many gearbox failures. I got a solenoid failure. Cleaned up and next a TM pressure sensor which I need to buy. The main problem is not really the gearbox it's more like the OEM fluid is offering very low protection and the valve body parts are too cheap for my opinion to be a valve body.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> I am really missing something here....just get car fixed under warranty and then sell it...privately if the dealer is not giving you the trade in you want for it. They have the right to repair under warranty and while its not been a good journey for you, which they should acknowledge, I can't see them giving you big bucks for your car in light of what has happened....not Nissan but past manufacturers that I have had dealing with have offered extended warranties FOC past 3 year point etc when stuff like this has happened.
> 
> I really think you should get it fixed and sell it though without trade in....then if you want a 2011 go and negotiate a good deal outside of this issue.


ok lets say he does as you say. Is it fair? whos to compensate for the times it broke down and the hassel it caused. Now you want him to sell it, who's going to do that and how much time and effort is that going to take. Not to mention the loss of value. 

if you puchased a TV and it kept breaking down. Would you get your money back and get another model or would you be happy to pick the tv up and take it back and forth to the shop every time it happened?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The law allows Nissan the right to fix it at least twice.

That's not Nissan's terms, that's the law.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not saying it's right but as above the laws the law...they have the right to fix...I do think they should offer something by way of a goodwill gesture etc but I think expecting them to give you a few grand is very unlikely indeed....it's your fight and you need to pursue it as you feel necessary....everynes comments on here are just opinions after all.

Best of luck however you decide to proceed....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I think what the guy is saying is that he was offered £38k in april, he's car broke and was off the road for 2 months and they have now offered low £30's, I think i'd have the ump too.

Get off your high horse and consider it as if this were happening to you.

I personally can't blame the HPC, as any warranty will be paid for by Nissan GB, yet any margin on a p/ex is down to the dealer, so I am not suprised by this. However, Nissan GB have failed to provide a vehicle that is fit for purpose within their warranty and I think if a suitably worded letter were written and your offer detailed to them, a goodwill gesture would be more forthcoming


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Maybe it's the law to allow two repairs, but is it reasonable to leave someone without transport for 5 months!

The lowball £30K offer would be insulting now wouldn't it.

(agreeing with you Mike you just posted in between :0)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Bloody hell Toni, we agree on something lol


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> The law allows Nissan the right to fix it at least twice.
> 
> That's not Nissan's terms, that's the law.


Do you work for Nissan? How about some support for the OP who's car has been off the road for 5 months out of the 2 years he's had it? I'm sure you'd be really chuffed if the same happened to you! :chairshot


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

The fact depreciation is currently at about £800 a month probably should account for some sort of compensation


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

bazza_g said:


> Do you work for Nissan? How about some support for the OP who's car has been off the road for 5 months out of the 2 years he's had it? I'm sure you'd be really chuffed if the same happened to you! :chairshot


I did say those are not Nissan's terms those are the laws of this country. You can't deny a company the right to repair, but you can place a limit on it.

Those same laws would protect you if you went in to manufacturing/sales.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> I think what the guy is saying is that he was offered £38k in april, he's car broke and was off the road for 2 months and they have now offered low £30's, I think i'd have the ump too.
> 
> Get off your high horse and consider it as if this were happening to you.
> 
> ...


This is exactly my point.:clap: Thank you all for the positive comments. 

To tell you the truth when the vehicle was ready to collect and they gave me the buy back price, I was very suprised. I would have still walked, got the car to a perfect state and sold it privately. When I asked the HPC why such a low buy back price, the answer was "there are a lot of problems with your car, mainly the windscreen being smashed" Man I was sick to the stomach. 

After 2 gearbox issues, no hire car, absolute poor service and now windscreen smashed.


Vehicle was collected by tow company, vehicle had a inspection and papers signed off. Apart from some light surface scratches and a tiny cm dent on the lower back bumper and wheels scuffs the car was clean. I visited the HPC a few weeks in to my ordeal before the tranny change. The car was parked at the back outside covered with dirt. At this point I had a good look at it the windcreen was not smashed. The windscreen definitely was smashed by someone at the HPC.

This is why I went down the route of some kind of good will and legal advice, enough was enough. Nissan is a big organisation and they knew about the defects as all the manufacturers get a good idea when something is wrong. They will deny it all the way till people power prevails.

My company was involved in research on the recall done to the Ford Focus instrument cluster, Mini power steering module and Renault Scenic digital dash display in the past 3 years. All are now recalled.

After all the info I have been given by some members and now over 250 individual cases compiled and over 80 before my first issue, Nissan knew about the fault with the gearbox. Only a small amount of issues are found online. Believe it or not, not every GTR driver with a problem goes on a open public forum or website and mentions it. There must be loads of cases throughout the world. My gearbox should have been replaced in the first incident not just cleaned up and put together. What a joke! This was the main mistake made by my HPC or Nissan.

In the Law eyes you need proof and evidence not hearsay. I have loads of solid evidence and facts but hopefully it does not go so far.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

So what is Nissan's or the HPC's position then?

Sorry to be a pedant, but what exactly is your legal claim?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

...and the HPC were the ones that damaged the windscreen?


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> ...and the HPC were the ones that damaged the windscreen?


Its got to be unless someone took it for a drive somewhere. Car left me fine, and when seen at the HPC 2 weeks in, it was still fine. From that point I havent seen it. The really annoying and childish thing is I was only told when I asked why such a low trade in price. I think I would have got very upset if I turned up to collect it and saw the damage. The guys at this HPC are like kids.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Have they admitted it though?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Hmm..another example of Nissan trying to play in Division 1 with Division 4 levels of service and a product that clearly has serious issues.

I think youre being a bit to forgiving here...what on earth would possess you to want a newer model. 99% of folks would have been put off for life. 
Every time I read stories like this it makes me grateful I did not purchase one. No disrespect to current owners but how on earth can you have any confidence in the product? Sounds like a bit of a time-bomb waiting to go off IMHO.

TT


----------

